

Your bank account: The next thing to go obsolete - chejazi
http://money.cnn.com/2015/06/08/technology/abra-bank/index.html
This article appeared on the CNN homepage. Abra relies on the Bitcoin Blockchain. What I found particularly interesting is neither the article nor the company’s site, http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goabra.com, make any mention of Blockchain or Bitcoin.<p>This must be intentional, which I find very interesting.
======
chejazi
The article itself was shallow. I found it interesting that the featured
startup, Abra, is a company that relies on Bitcoin Blockchain technology yet
the article makes no mention of Bitcoin or the Blockchain -- and neither does
their site.

